# Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 136



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Misty is 6 this year and has had two sets of twins, one set of trip,and a single last year. I did even think she was in heat when the buck got her, but at about two months along she all of a sudden got really big. She has stayed the same in width, but has gotten a lot deeper. I am thinking she'll have trips. Her poll doesn't have any smell so maybe :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:. I have a tall milking stand, so I had to pick her up to get her on it so I could *try* and do a birth cut(which she told me she didn't want). I almost couldn't lift her she was so heavy! 

Precious will most likely have twins :kidred: :kidblue:. She has only had two sets of twins, both sets were :kidred: :kidblue:. Now I was sure the buck got her, she was very obvious about being in heat. I didn't see much change in her it took me till she was 3 months along before I decided that she was bred, she still doesn't look very pregnant. She is not wide at all, but she is deep and she is a long&tall doe. Her poll has a bucky smell.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are a couple more picture of Misty. One is a picture I took in feb. She looked the same when she was only 2 months along.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

It's going to be a pleasure/exciting to follow along in the final stretch. :dance: If they repeat previous multiple kiddings, you're going to have your hands full-the fun kind!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty  I agree with you,I'm guessing trips for Misty and twins for Precious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...... looks like trips.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 144*

Well it will be interesting to see who goes first. Precious is looking closer her lig. are lower then Misty's and her vulva is getting pretty swollen & puffy. I'm thinking she'll kid on day 146-147. The later the better right now, I did something to my knee I am hopeing didn't tear a tendon ray: ray: Why did I have to do something to my knee this week :sigh: . Misty hasn't changed much her udder is a little fuller, but that's about it.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang..your Misty looks like my Misty :laugh: 

Good Luck with your goaties and I hope she gives u an easy time of it and with girls to boot.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are some pictures, I took today, sorry they aren't that great. They were in a dark corner and I was trying to balance on one leg, not a good combo for picture taking :roll:

I'm getting excited I can't wait to see what they are going to have! I'm surpriseing myself because I am not like this yet :hair: .So far I'm good so long as they don't play any games with me


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

coming along nicely


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Precious's ligs. are getting soft :wahoo:! So maybe tomorrow?! She'll probably wait another day, but we'll see.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Rooting for Precious-sending easy kidding vibes!  
Misty is gonna give you some pretty/handsome babies-look at that beautiful face in the last pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

She's stretching a little today. Ligs. are the same as yesterday and her udder has changed hardly at all in the last ten days, I think she'll wait till the last minute to fill her udder. I am hopeing she'll kid tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 148*

Okay, now I am starting to be a little like this :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: 
Precious is looking more ready all the time. She just kind of stands or lays around when shes in the barn, so hopefully soon. Her ligs. are still firm, they haven't gotten much softer. They are a lot lower and more spread apart then Misty's though. Funny I thought Misty would go first. Both of their vulva's are getting longer and more flabby too. 
I hope they go tomorrow ray:, because I have a doctors appointment mon. morning that I can't cancel or wait till the afternoon when I get home ray: Their due date is mon. @150 days.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck hope they go for you soon. Im waiting to on one that is on 139 today. So I will start baby watch tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 151*

Precious ligs. are barely there if at all and her udder is filling! So babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: can't wait to see the babies...sounds like ...she is getting alot closer now....Happy and healthy kidding..... :hug: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

She is in early stages of labor and looks like she could go into full blown labor any minute! Sorry no pictures. Out of all my girls she is the only one that actually looks bony in the hip area.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair: Misty is on day 151 with no signs of kidding


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Precious kidded with twins :kidblue: :kidred: . I am really loving the colors my buck is giving these kids!   

Now Misty really needs to get a move on :GAAH: she is on day 151 and I don't think she'll kid to day :help: . I hope she isn't carrying a single, she really thinned out this week and she looks like she is carrying twins. I need her to have :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:, but if twins ray: that they are :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 151*

I beginning to get a little worried about Misty her ligs. seem a little closer together and harder then a few days ago, her vulva is normally a light pink, but now is gray. Her udder is some what full, but still has a bit to go. I can still feel the kids. Her eyes look a bit wild, but not blood shot. She is acting normal. Does anybody have an idea of what is going on with her? Is she just getting closer?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Precious & Misty's Kidding Thread day 152*

Misty's ligs. are gone and she might be in early stages of labor! Come on Misty! :clap: 
She is talking a lot, but no sign of any contractions. She is going to drive me crazy if she does this all day :GAAH: Since my other girls were quiet until they started pushing then they started talking a lot, but did not scream.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Misty finally kidded :clap: :leap: :leap: with............ :kidred: :kidred:  This has been a girl year for me so far I have 6 girls and 2 boys though one of the boy's was still born back in march. I have one more kidding in june and she usually has :kidred: :kidblue:. So far my buck has sired 8 doelings   and three bucklings, 7 with blue eyes and 5 with brown eyes.

Pictures coming soon


----------

